# Comb Re-use



## Zonker (Mar 10, 2010)

I had a package that didn't make it. Seemed to be doing fine but in the fall I found hundreds of bees walking around behind the hive. They didn't have any obvious damage (like malformed wings) but they couldn't fly and the hive was quickly emptied. They had built out two boxes and I'm really tempted to use the comb in those two boxes for new packages this spring. The comb is empty with no honey and no visible disease, moths, etc. 

What do you all think? Worth the risk? Would be a big leg up for a new package, but ....


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Use them.


----------

